# Jennifer Love Hewitt wishes she'd been naked more



## ohio_eric (Aug 21, 2008)

Scoop: Love Hewitt wishes she'd been nude more - The Scoop - MSNBC.com



> Jennifer Love Hewitt was fired up about those unflattering bikini images that circulated last winter, but since then, shes certainly taken advantage of every press opportunity to talk about her body.
> 
> I wish I had been nude from the time I was 12 until I was 28. I looked great!" Love Hewitt told Health magazine. "I want to tell all young girls to walk around in bikinis all summer  and enjoy it.



Jennifer,

If you'd like to be naked a lot to make up for lost time and all I say go for it. Who am I to damage your self-esteem? 

Personally I to wish you were naked all the time, preferably in my bed. 

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 21, 2008)

> &#8220;I wish I had been nude from the time I was 12 until I was 28. I looked great!" Love Hewitt told Health magazine. "I want to tell all young girls to walk around in bikinis all summer &#8212; and enjoy it.



yes that is exactly what we need, more 12 year olds being nude on the internet, because some airhead celebrity told them so.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

I wish Jennifer Love Hewitt was naked more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With me.


----------



## darren (Aug 21, 2008)

IT'S NOT TOO LATE, JENNIFER! START NOW!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 21, 2008)

darren said:


> IT'S NOT TOO LATE, JENNIFER! START NOW!



Words of wisdom.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe we need to start an online petition or a letter writing campaign to let her know we totally are behind her desire to get naked.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Maybe we need to start an online petition or a letter writing campaign to let her know we totally are behind her desire to get naked.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 21, 2008)

darren said:


> IT'S NOT TOO LATE, JENNIFER! START NOW!


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Maybe we need to start an online petition or a letter writing campaign to let her know we totally are behind her desire to get naked.






Shes actually hotter in Ghost Whisperer than IKWYDLS.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

My kids have the Garfield movie, and she looked smokin hot in that one.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol naked underage girls


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Man, fuck that. There was nothing stopping her before. I woulda loved to see some 'I Know Your Titties Grew Last Summer', but oh no! Miss Prude couldn't give it up for the camera.

Now that's she's a horrendous manatee, she wants a do over. No mulligans, wench!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2008)

Shannon had some gifs of her from Ghost Whisperer. Not naked, of course.


----------



## daybean (Aug 21, 2008)

i would have like her to be naked when she packed on all the extra pounds. 

"i like 'em round and juicy" ...."i like big butts"


----------



## Project2501 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ahhh .... Jenny ... my special Jenny.....


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Man, fuck that. There was nothing stopping her before. I woulda loved to see some 'I Know Your Titties Grew Last Summer', but oh no! Miss Prude couldn't give it up for the camera.
> 
> Now that's she's a horrendous manatee, she wants a do over. No mulligans, wench!



Uhhhh what?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

The last pic is the best looking but I would still hit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She just needs to work them legs out mountain biking with me!


----------



## Sindwulf (Aug 21, 2008)

HAUCH said:


>


 
My.....God.....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

^ Thats not too bad but if she looked like this I would just barf!!!!!!!!!!!!!1








Man thats just wrong!


----------



## daybean (Aug 21, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ Thats not too bad but if she looked like this I would just barf!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you saying that you wouldnt hit that matt. looks like you caught a real big fish.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 21, 2008)

damn she has huge-ness down under


----------



## budda (Aug 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> we totally are behind her




ME FIRST!


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Maybe we need to start an online petition or a letter writing campaign to let her know we totally are behind her desire to get naked.


  

Better now then never.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 21, 2008)

budda said:


> ME FIRST!



Fuck you! It was my idea!! Me first!!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 21, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> yes that is exactly what we need, more 12 year olds being nude on the internet, because some airhead celebrity told them so.



whats stopping them? they think any thing is cool now.


----------



## budda (Aug 21, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Fuck you! It was my idea!! Me first!!



shhhhhhhhhhotgun!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> Shannon had some gifs of her from Ghost Whisperer. Not naked, of course.



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

Shannon said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> *Mod edit: Remove gifs as the initial post is already loading this page down enough as is.  *



 Thank you Shannon!


----------



## playstopause (Aug 21, 2008)

God these turns my stomach upside down. JLH


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 21, 2008)

So shannon wins at life then yah?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 21, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> So shannon wins at life then yah?



Pretty much!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Thank you Shannon!





ZeroSignal said:


> So shannon wins at life then yah?



Ask & ye shall recieve. I have a very unhealthy obsession with all things JLH, Aria Giovanni, Dita Von Teese & Salma Hayek.


----------



## daybean (Aug 21, 2008)

shannon - thanks


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Now, see, Salma still da bomb.

... so is JLH, to be honest. But apparently she thinks she isn't, so whatever.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)

Where did my posts and zerosignal's posts go? Who deleted them?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Where did my posts and zerosignal's posts go? Who deleted them?



Oh, you mean that off-topic complaining about you not being able to post up pics of someone who's NOT the subject of discussion?

Beats me. 

Now, back on topic.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Oh, you mean that off-topic complaining about you not being able to post up pics of someone who's NOT the subject of discussion?
> 
> Beats me.
> 
> Now, back on topic.




Oh I see, yeah, I figured as much. In any event, I made a *joke*, and zerosignal and technomancer got it, and it was over with,* I wasn't complaining*, but apparently you see fit to delete them so, c'est la vie.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's not too late, she's still hot, and I support her through this. 



Go nude Jenny, go nude.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)

She does look better now than she used to, I like her not too skinny.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 21, 2008)

Her and Salma Hayek should do a movie together. Nude. It's a confidence booster for both of them.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Oh I see, yeah, I figured as much. In any event, I made a joke....
> 
> 
> Nerina (the big joke of discussion) said:
> ...



Not sure where the joke is, but when the punchline kicks in, you be sure to let us all know (with the exception of zerosignal & technomancer). 

This is not a democracy. It was off-topic & the mods here are tasked with keeping things on topic as best we can, so drop it.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 21, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Not sure where the joke is, but when the punchline kicks in, you be sure to let us all know (with the exception of zerosignal & technomancer).



I have to admit, you got me good,  Point taken.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I have to admit, you got me good,  Point taken.





PM answered. 
Now, back on topic.

Yeah, JLH is super hot.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you collect these Shannon?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Do you collect these Shannon?


I have 187MB of just JLH pictures. Now, imagine the vid collection.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Celiak (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm disturbed that she is ashamed of her body now. Everyone ages, there is nothing to feel embarrassed about.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 22, 2008)

Celiak said:


> I'm disturbed that she is ashamed of her body now. Everyone ages, there is nothing to feel embarrassed about.


How could she possibly be embarrassed?



She needs to watch herself in "Heartbreakers" & remember her peak of hotness.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 22, 2008)

one of the girls which gets hotter day by day. get naked jennifer, you want it - we want it.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> ^ Thats not too bad but if she looked like this I would just barf!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zepp would hunt that for 4 states wearing a KFC bucket as a hat.


----------



## daybean (Aug 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Zepp would hunt that for 4 states wearing a KFC bucket as a hat.




shes on four states at the moment.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Zepp would hunt that for 4 states wearing a KFC bucket as a hat.





Bastard.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 22, 2008)

daybean said:


> shes on four states at the moment.



And half of Canada.


----------



## daybean (Aug 22, 2008)

the more to love. she is canadian and american


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll take Jennifer Love Hewitt, thanks


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Bastard.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 22, 2008)

this thread reminded me of this


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 22, 2008)

^

I think you look more like axl rose than JLH.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 22, 2008)

darren said:


> IT'S NOT TOO LATE, JENNIFER! START NOW!



 While we debate this matter on the interwebz we lose precious time.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 23, 2008)

I, too, wish I'd been naked more as a 12-28-year-old girl/woman.

*shifts eyes*


----------

